# My First Sugar Sculpture!



## melozburngr (Sep 30, 2008)

NEW STUFF!!  Ribbon this past Sunday, I made a little sugar box to put it on... I'm really pleased with how it turned out!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I also made a rose with the leftover ribbon pieces, its super cool cuz the petals are striped!! 

















and my first time making pulled sugar roses... WOO HARD! Fun tho.

LMK whatcha think! 












The curly-q is a TUBE!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 1, 2008)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## ppalada (Oct 1, 2008)

those are gorgeous!!


----------



## Dice1233 (Oct 1, 2008)

_very_ cool!!!


----------



## franimal (Oct 1, 2008)

GORGEOUS! Reminds me of Ace of Cakes/ Food Network Challenge!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow!  Beautiful!  It must be soo much fun taking this class!


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Wow!  Beautiful!  It must be soo much fun taking this class!_

 
It TOTALLY is, very frustrating sometimes, but well worth it.  I'm so glad I took it.


----------



## Jot (Oct 1, 2008)

wow - how cool


----------



## persephonewillo (Oct 1, 2008)

awesome!!!


----------



## hr44 (Oct 2, 2008)

Swweeettt!


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hr44* 

 
_Swweeettt!_

 
literally, its sugar!  lol ok that was bad..


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 2, 2008)

It's beautiful!


----------



## Me and MAC (Oct 2, 2008)

They're pretty impressive! Well done


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 10, 2008)

added more pics!


----------



## LadyFaenyx (Oct 10, 2008)

Soooooooo nice!!!
I want to learn how to make sugar flowers.
So I can open my own cake decorating business, haha.


----------



## Hilly (Oct 10, 2008)

How fun! You did a great job! They look yummy!


----------



## carandru (Oct 10, 2008)

NICE!!! I want to lick all of them... mmmmm, sugar


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LadyFaenyx* 

 
_Soooooooo nice!!!
I want to learn how to make sugar flowers.
So I can open my own cake decorating business, haha._

 
that's one of my life goals.. well, sort of, I want to own a bakery that does other stuff but specializes in cakes


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 10, 2008)

That's so cool!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh wow... They look awesome... And look like loads of fun.


----------



## glassy girl (Oct 10, 2008)

Soooo awesome super talented!!


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 10, 2008)

omg that look too yummy to eat. your a true artist


----------



## MsChrys79 (Oct 11, 2008)

oooh, those a really neat! you have lots of talent


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 24, 2008)

Skillllzzzzz!  Very cool!  Have you ever seen the Pastry Olympics (of whatever it may be callled, I can't remember) on the food channel?  On night DH and I were flippin' channels and totally got sucked in to that show.  Those are so complicated and difficult.


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 24, 2008)

those are so nice!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 24, 2008)

SO COOL...I looooove the bow, and I can't believe you made those roses!


----------



## belle89 (Oct 25, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## munchkin78 (Oct 25, 2008)

Superb!  I want sugar now.......!! LOL


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Skillllzzzzz!  Very cool!  Have you ever seen the Pastry Olympics (of whatever it may be callled, I can't remember) on the food channel?  On night DH and I were flippin' channels and totally got sucked in to that show.  Those are so complicated and difficult._

 

I always try to watch those food network challenges- they're what got my interested in trying the sugar arts stuff-  hopefully one day I can come even halfway close to being that good


----------



## vampwillow (Oct 27, 2008)

They are amazing I'd love to be able to do something like that but I jsut don't have the patience.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_I always try to watch those food network challenges- they're what got my interested in trying the sugar arts stuff-  hopefully one day I can come even halfway close to being that good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Cool.  Is this something you are just trying on your own or are you taking a course?


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Cool.  Is this something you are just trying on your own or are you taking a course?_

 
I'm taking a course at one of the local colleges. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I LOVE it.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds fun.  Keep us updated on your progress with more pics. Have fun


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 27, 2008)

They're great, would love to be able to make something like those.


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 27, 2008)

only one more final showpiece!!  I'm doing a space theme with a retro-looking rocket, and saturn, shooting stars, etc.


----------



## badkittekitte (Oct 27, 2008)

cant wait to see more pics and im so jealous of you taking a class like this! need to find one for myself! i would love to have my own candy shop!


----------



## TIERAsta (Nov 1, 2008)

This is absolutely friggen amazing! I always love watching this stuff on the Food Network. Will I be seeing you in one of those FN Challenges one day? I hope so!


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 1, 2008)

mmm, yummy sugar..lol
they look great!


----------

